# Eloga Swiss - Very Complex



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi all

Just a pic of a watch my neighbour brought round for me to have a look at. In pretty poor shape but checked up on the web and found the actual pic of this type of watch on the company website. Meant to be from the 40' s and what a complex dial. Internal bezel with day and date, month window, sub second dial. Crowns and hands have been replaced with vey unsympathetic ones. Why do some jewellers/watch repairers do this.

The company seems to have evolved into a high level fashion watch co.

Alasdair










and from their website.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

For info there's currently one for sale on the bay, number 360183536942 you can see that one may still have the original hands.

As a thought, looking at the proportions of the face and the size of the arbour the watchmaker can't have had the greatest selection of hands, but the crown is shocking.

Regards steve


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Couldn't agree more. Funnily enough the one on the bay has the wrong crowns as well


----------

